# May be in for a new transmission!



## DanB (Feb 20, 2002)

Well after slaving for 4 hours replacing my driveshaft (with the huge help of Shane, local BMW master tech, and my friend Josh), I still have this RPM dependent noise from my driveline that shakes the whole car at speed. It's either my final drive (rear end) or my transmission. I priced a new (rmfd) tranny at $1700.00 (labor about 1K), and a new diff between $1200 and $2400 (quaife). The silver lining is that if it IS my rear diff, I can get a new 3.15 LSD (quaife). I also have an opportunity to convert my 5-speed auto into a 6-speed, though I'm sure that will cost well over 6K out the door. 

Sigh... Now I have to beg the driveshaft company to take back the one I bought. If they will, I have to swap the driveshafts AGAIN! ARGH!

-DanB


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

DanB said:


> Well after slaving for 4 hours replacing my driveshaft (with the huge help of Shane, local BMW master tech, and my friend Josh), I still have this RPM dependent noise from my driveshaft that shakes the whole car at speed. It's either my final drive (rear end) or my transmission. I priced a new (rmfd) tranny at $1700.00 (labor about 1K), and a new diff between $1200 and $2400 (quaife). The silver lining is that if it IS my rear diff, I can get a new 3.15 LSD (quaife). I also have an opportunity to convert my 5-speed auto into a 6-speed, though I'm sure that will cost well over 6K out the door.
> 
> Sigh... Now I have to beg the driveshaft company to take back the one I bought. If they will, I have to swap the driveshafts AGAIN! ARGH!
> 
> -DanB


Danno, 
Mr. Moday Morning Quarterback here, this is precisely the reason why a SC should not be installed. I've learned my lesson when i was your age, and now you're learning your 

call me if you want to vent.

cheers,

beewang :bigpimp:


----------



## DanB (Feb 20, 2002)

beewang said:


> Danno,
> Mr. Moday Morning Quarterback here, this is precisely the reason why a SC should not be installed


...on an automatic... The 6-spd's have had no problems as far as I can tell...

Remember, the SC was the only option for those of us with pre-M5 E39's!

-DanB


----------



## DSPTurtle (Oct 4, 2003)

Which S/C do you have DanB?
JB


----------



## DanB (Feb 20, 2002)

DSPTurtle said:


> Which S/C do you have DanB?
> JB


Dinan


----------



## DSPTurtle (Oct 4, 2003)

$$$ Damn!!! Do you like it? What was your gain?
JB


----------



## DanB (Feb 20, 2002)

DSPTurtle said:


> $$$ Damn!!! Do you like it? What was your gain?
> JB


371 RWHP vs. 245 stock (average rear wheel dyno, equals about 430-450 peak HP). I love the kit, and I've been SC for about 45K miles with no major engine trouble. I would definately do this to a 540i-6 before I'd think of doing it to a 540iA.

-DanB


----------



## JEM (May 3, 2003)

We're getting a little bit of driveline shudder in the spousal 540i, mostly in 4th gear. No blower, just Dinan engine/transmission software. It's always had a little bit, but it seems to have gotten more noticeable in recent weeks. I'll try a fluid change before I conclude anything major is wrong.


----------



## DSPTurtle (Oct 4, 2003)

Dan, did you install it (the s/c) yourself?
JB


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

JEM said:


> We're getting a little bit of driveline shudder in the spousal 540i, mostly in 4th gear. No blower, just Dinan engine/transmission software. It's always had a little bit, but it seems to have gotten more noticeable in recent weeks. I'll try a fluid change before I conclude anything major is wrong.


 I had a friend get a new tranny put in his '97 540i6 under CPO at about 80K miles. He was not Supercharged or chipped or anything. He had the same sounds you noticed. Later, outside of the 6 year window of CPO, he had to replace his clutch at 99K- Still N/A. Maybe some of the trannies are just prone to fail? Maybe there aren't enough people in the online universe who have failures and write about them?

Personally, I find it hard to believe a blower ALONE could lead to tranny or diff failure. I think (and have witnessed) it has more to do with how the car is driven- N/A or forced. Now, maybe a forced car can be driven harder more often, but like most things with these cars, the true variable is the driver not the equipment.


----------



## jzdinan540i (Nov 22, 2002)

DanB said:


> Well after slaving for 4 hours replacing my driveshaft (with the huge help of Shane, local BMW master tech, and my friend Josh), I still have this RPM dependent noise from my driveline that shakes the whole car at speed. It's either my final drive (rear end) or my transmission. I priced a new (rmfd) tranny at $1700.00 (labor about 1K), and a new diff between $1200 and $2400 (quaife). The silver lining is that if it IS my rear diff, I can get a new 3.15 LSD (quaife). I also have an opportunity to convert my 5-speed auto into a 6-speed, though I'm sure that will cost well over 6K out the door.
> 
> Sigh... Now I have to beg the driveshaft company to take back the one I bought. If they will, I have to swap the driveshafts AGAIN! ARGH!
> 
> -DanB


Thats sucks dude. I don't recall you tracking the car, but if you do I would think the diff would go first. You still have the stock peg leg right? I hope it is the diff, that way you get to upgrade to the only mod that will ever do any good. You'll **** when you see what a LSD will do for your 1/4 and 0-60 times. ON a track its just simply amazing.
As for the tranny, this is more then likely the culprit. My X5 tranny is a POS, and I remember the E38 and E34 sluch boxes not being much better. I don't think you should swap out the tranny for a manual unless you are never going to sell the car. But a nice 3 speed drag tranny would be the shiznit 
Check out the junkyards for a tranny it will be much cheaper.


----------

